# Crappie/Eastfork?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone been Crappie fishing Eastfork, I know it hasnt froze yet this year. I heard there was some great winter action on that lake because it rarely freezes. 

Was planning on storing my boat this weekend, if i could get it out one more time that would be awesome, if not eastfork, thinking about hitting up the Saugeye at Indian Lake.

Thanks,
zpyles_00


----------



## RistoRapfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Z, I was on vacation all last week and hit East Fork about four times, including this past Sunday with two of my buddies (30 total in four hours during the morning). Each day was pretty productive, though morning and late afternoon produced best. All the fish I caught were 9.5 inches or bigger, with the biggest at 11 inches. Fish were biting in the coves along the channel edges over 20-30 feet of water and were caught anywhere from a foot or two off the bottom to 8-10 feet deep. I was catching them on both 1/32 oz. jigs with tube grubs (all chartruese worked best, but I also caught them on all pearl as well as purple/white) and minnows under slip bobbers. Most fish were holding tight to cover, either the standing trees, deadfalls, or submerged brush. I never store my boat during the winter for this very reason. Rarely does East Fork freeze over and the fishing pressure is light and water skiiers and jet skis are nonexistent! Plus, the fish are all quality size! I'd highly recommend getting out there. January, February and especially March are all excellent times of the year. In fact, our biggest fish last year was caught in February (15.5 inches). Go get 'em, and keep us posted.


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey rick,
I am very familiar with eastfork, were you down by the campground? How was the water conditions? I Love it when the skiers and boaters are gone. Thanks for the input.
Robert


----------



## mrcaptaincrunch (Oct 26, 2004)

Where exactly is Eastfork Lake? Is there a horsepower limit? I would love to get out and catch some crappie. I have a 150 Merc. on my boat and a 15 Merc. kicker. If there is a limit can I use the kicker and remove the prop on the big motor? Sounds like fun!! Good Luck.


----------



## RistoRapfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Robert - I was fishing in the coves at the lower one-third of the lake. I obviously don't want to get specific on the Internet since I saw what happened to a certain hybrid striped bass location this spring - it looked like the Spanish Armada had invaded! 
Capn' - East Fork is in SW Ohio about 25-30 min. from downtown Cincinnati in Clermont County. There's no horsepower limit.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I want to get back soon, although I dont have a boat 

This is my first crappie caught and it was at Eastfork at the boat ramp.










And yes that is my summertime fishing outfit lol!


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Rick, I am going out Sat and possibly Sunday also. I will be fishing the deep drop offs and structure. Thanks for the in site.
IN HIM
Robert


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

does anyone know the water conditions at East fork is the lake down or up stained or muddy.etc..
Thanks


----------



## RistoRapfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Rob, the lake was in great condition Sunday, clean water and at winter pool. Today the lake is at 729.7 feet above sea level, just .7 feet above winter pool, and it had dropped 1.1 feet in the past 24 hours. Not sure about the clarity, but it may be a little more stained than it was Sunday. Here's the Web site for the Corps of Engineers  http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/whl/default.asp. During the spring, summer and fall they post the water temperature at various levels about once a week.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi All,

We went out yesterday for a few hours. We didn't do well at all... and it was pretty cold and windy. We did fish the lower third of the lake in most of the coves, doing stick-ups and the drop-offs. Maybe had a few bites!? Tried minnows, tiny jigs, and it seemed we got a few hits on a tiny rattle trap (blue on top, silver bottom). Maybe those were slow bass!?!? We couldn't slow that bait down any more or we'd have been scraping bottom.

The water was mildly muddy but I've seen it a lot worse at EF. It did put a ring on the boat. With the wind the chop got up a little, but back in the coves you could escape wind and chop. Man, were we cold.  

We did have the lake to ourselves. In thinking about it, we've had that north wind for a couple days, so maybe the fish changed a little. Through this next week, it looks like it'll be more like this past week, prior to the north winds.

Found the winter pool interesting... We were seeing a lot of structure that might be helpful when the water go back up! 

If you go, let us know!


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

I fished 1/8/2006. We caught around 50 Fish. Most of the fish was suspended and the water depth was about 30' of water. We would let the 1/16oz jig go to the bottom and slowly retrieve it to the top. We were getting most of the bites in about 15'. We picked up most of the fish in the main lake and slab. We had 33 over 8.5" to eat. The upper part of the lake was mirky starting half way through the idle zone. The tubes(2") we used were tri-colored Squirmin Squirt from Bass Pro BLk/Char/Char and Black and Char.


----------



## RistoRapfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Starvin, thanks for the update!

We were also out Sunday, Jan. 8, and caught 27 fish between 9 a.m. and 2 p.m. Like you, we were catching fish suspended over 25-30 feet of water. 

We were counting our 1/32 oz. jigs with purple/white and black/chartruese grubs down to about 18 feet. 

We also dunked minnows under slip bobbers at the same depth, although the fish weren't hammering them like they were a couple weeks ago. I think they may have been a tad too big, so next time we're going with small minnows.

All fish were caught in the mouth of the coves (out of that 15 mph south, southwest wind!) in the lower one-third of the lake near the deep water (60-70 feet channel depths) around standing timber. Fish were caught tight to cover (within 2-3 feet of the wood).

Can't wait to follow those puppies back into the cove and into shallower water when the water starts warming up!

We'll be back out this weekend, although I'd love to get back out sometime this week with the warm weather. Cough, cough. Hmmm. Suddenly I'm not feeling so hot. Oh, bossssss ...


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow guys you did something right. I went out sunday and nearly sank do to the wind and my small boat. I fish the top end of the lake and it was muddy. I had three hits on minnows under slip bobber. Thats it.. no fish. but I had a wonderful time out minus the hurricane winds. I may try thursday around 230 for a couple of hours. Depends on the rain. I think I may try the lower end of the lake maybe it is clearer. Keepit up guys. :S


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

well here it goes again, I went out sunday and got :S . I fished the upper end of the lake near the camp ground an the no wake area heading back to macedonia. NO luck had 3 bites never the less I was so bored I missed all three. water temp was 42.2 adn muddy I may try and go out thurs around 230 and fish the upper end near the boars head ramp. I have a small boat with only a trolling motor so It is hard for me to go far. I usually do very well on the lake. maybe the lower end won't be as muddy depends on the rain over the next 2 days. Keep up the good work guys.
robert


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

sorry it didnt post my first reply until after i sent the second . oh well


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, sounds like you guys are doing great out there!

I need to get back, maybe after the rain!?!?


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Going down tomorrow to try and catch a few more Crappie. I hope the water has warmed up a little. 

Fish On


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Fished 1/15/2006, did not have much luck. We did bring home 21. We caught around 40 fish. The fish didn't seem to be as active.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

21 doesn't sound too bad. I need to go fishing!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## RistoRapfan (Jun 28, 2005)

Starvin  40 fish sounds pretty good. What kind of a pattern were they on (depth, water depth, lures, baits, off of deadfalls or standing trees, etc.)? I hope to get out there again this coming weekend.


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

The fish we caught was suspended 15'-20' in 25'-30' of water. We were using a 2" tri-colored Squirming Squirt from Bass Pro. The color was Blk-Chr-Chr. We caught fish on deep laydowns and standing trees. I plan on fishing this weedend, I will let you know how we do.

Fish On


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the info... I'll try to get there too, if the rain stops. Sounds like fun!


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

I fished 1/20/2006 for about 5hrs. It was windy but not too bad. Caught around 20 crappie. Kept 5 for dinner. Marked a lot of fish in 30' of water, they didn't seem to be hungry. The lake was up about 4' compared to last week.


----------

